# Did a game ever help you?



## Devin (Jan 14, 2011)

I was taking a Science exam when the question "At what degree of heat does the human bodies cells start to give?" or something like that.. I thought back to the NDS game 999, and a character called Santa told me the answer. I can't remember it now, but I did on the test. It was the only question I didn't know. Have video games, or any games helped you out in real life? If so, how?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Last year I came down with Swine flu right before Halloween and Kingdom Hearts 358/2 helped me out. It gave me something to do and helped me forget how much pain was in.
I think that counts.

Wait! Phoenix Wright once helped me win a legal debate (I shit you not)


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 14, 2011)

With a neglectful Mom and a busy Dad, Video games (SNES, NES) taught me how to read.

At the age of 1 and a half.

I can recollect memories that far back... Beat Super Mario World before I was 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ahh. I will never forget the classics.

Also, won several Brawl and Jump tournaments with Cash prizes. at least 200+ from tourneys, I guess that is help too.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

I owe a lot of my academic success to video games. I don't think I would have graduated high school without them.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I owe a lot of my academic success to video games. I don't think I would have graduated high school without them.



Then you know how I feel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have a great sense of rhythm from years and yeas DDR, Ouendan, EBA, Osu!, Rock Band, and Taiko Drum Master.

As well as great reaction time.

OH, right!

Cool story - got hit by a van going almost 30 miles an hour, on the way home from school... tossed into the air, landed on my back. A huge scene. I was able to take a few steps back and get hit by the headlight, going over it, instead of being dead center and going under... Would have been killed. Came out with minimal damage.

... was saved by my reaction time, from playing so many video games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Video games saved my life?


----------



## .Chris (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, a game did help me.

Professor Layton series.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 14, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Yes, a game did help me.
> 
> Professor Layton series.



That too. Being able to improve your logic skills is a pretty sweet thing to do.

I love games with puzzles and brainteasers.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 14, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> With a neglectful Mom and a busy Dad, Video games (SNES, NES) taught me how to read.
> 
> *At the age of 1 and a half.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I have to call BULLSHIT.  

The part of the brain responsible for the formation of memories (the hippocampus) doesn't fully develop until after the 2nd year of life in humans.  Until then, you can't possibly form memories.  That's why no one remembers when they were born (or being in the womb before they were born).  Most people don't even remember breastfeeding because they stop and switch to bottles before 2-1/2 years old.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 14, 2011)

Offtopic: Hey there Densetsu3000! how you doing?


----------



## monkat (Jan 14, 2011)

ITT: Gamers trying to justify their hobby


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no idea how grateful I am for not remembering that.


----------



## Splych (Jan 14, 2011)

Phoenix Wright taught me a lot about having a stable debate and having a good side of defense . if ever one of my friends got into an issue, i'd tell them about calling me for help , just because Phoenix Wright taught me a bit about law .


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 14, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Offtopic: Hey there Densetsu3000! how you doing?


Hey there RoboticBuddy!  I started medical school last summer so I have much less free time now.  I'm less of an active poster and more of a lurker now.  

I just wrote the neuroscience final so I had to respond to this thread with my new-found knowledge


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2011)

Sushi Acadamy taught me the proper names of different types of sushi, and it's ingredients. 

Now I can tell the guy making the sushi exactly what I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Heya Densetsu. You've been missed around here, doc.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Burnout Revenge.
I was sliding off the road and i was able to correct well enough just like i do when im playing the game to keep me out of a wreck.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sushi Acadamy taught me the proper names of different types of sushi, and it's ingredients.
> 
> Now I can tell the guy making the sushi exactly what I want.
> 
> ...


Mmmm, sushi...

Heya foxy man!  I miss the 'Temp too!  Well, I never really left, I just don't come on as frequently and mostly lurk.  I can't believe all that's been going on in the past couple of weeks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ON TOPIC*
First-person shooters will help me in med school greatly.  Many of the surgical tools used are robots that are controlled by dual-analog sticks.  The surgeons capable of performing the most delicate surgical procedures are the ones with excellent hand-eye coordination.  So if you play a lot of video games, you'd be great at performing hysterectomies and colonoscopies


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 14, 2011)

Trauma Center helped me immensely in my medical science class.

I now know that magic jelly and magic injections can raise the heart rate of anyone who's in critical condition, and that you can kill mutant alien virii with laser beams.

I also learned that open heart surgery can be successfully completed within five minutes.

Finally, if you're a magical doctor you can move your hands faster than the speed of sound if you think about a star shape.

Srsly tho, kaizo marios and tetris have, without a doubt, increased my reaction time tenfold.


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Jan 14, 2011)

Haha I learned how to control a car that's sliding in the snow from the games Gran Turismo. It happened to me once on the highway and I controlled the car very well even though the left, back tire was flat. And I thank guitar hero and Bust-A-Groove for my quick-ish reaction time.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

I learned that the weak point on any person is the space between the eyes.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Jan 14, 2011)

Atari math grand prix. I use to play that befor I could do math and my parents would help me get the answer so come school time ( yeah I am old and that was new when I was starting school ) I was a wiz at math. So much so I was in college during my senior year of high school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And whoever said video games don't help you out in life is talkin' total B.S. !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 14, 2011)

I owe my logic, reading skills, my knowledge of the English language and my talent with words to video games. They are responsible for who I am. And I am VERY content with who I am(especially when I look around and see the other kids doing stupid stuff.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I *owe* my logic, reading skills, my knowledge of the English language and my talent with words to video games. They are responsible for who I am. And I am VERY content with who I am(especially when I look around and see the other kids doing stupid stuff.



Just saying.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2011)

thinking... thinking... thinking...

hmm, didn't help me with something but inspired me.

TWEWY and Devil Survivor made me want to go to Japan someday.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, didn't see that.


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I learned that the weak point on any person is the space between the eyes.



That doesn't sound right... Did you hold your sword up in a lighted area and find that their weak point was there?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 14, 2011)

I always feel like playing Layton will help me to well in my Math classes due to the fact that I have to think pretty hard for some of those puzzles, and I use similar problem solving techniques in Math.
Though my Math class is quite a bit more difficult.


----------



## jargus (Jan 14, 2011)

Most of my friendships throughout my life started over videogames. In middle school I wrote an entire essay about DK64 for a test and passed.


----------



## monkat (Jan 14, 2011)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> I always feel like playing Layton will help me to well in my Math classes due to the fact that I have to think pretty hard for some of those puzzles, and I use similar problem solving techniques in Math.
> Though my Math class is quite a bit more difficult.



It won't help unless you have difficulty grasping abstract concepts (which you _should_ be over after age 12 or so).

After understanding what's going on, the rest is memorizing and applying formulas, a more vague "steps", and displaying them properly.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

HEARDATBEAT said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you so much right now.


----------



## Arp1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Does typing the answers in some game before a test count?
Other then that some games that I play use words that I had in my vocab book, so I thought back to what the word was and how it was used, so yeah video games helped me there.


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> HEARDATBEAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thank god you got the reference. I would have hated if I would of had to explain it.

On another note Typing of the Dead totally made me the fasted typist in my class. I even beat my teacher and got her the game for Christmas.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

HEARDATBEAT said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would have hated myself if you had to explain it.


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> HEARDATBEAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would of hated if you hated for me to hate... wait... what???


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

HEARDATBEAT said:
			
		

> I would of hated if you hated for me to hate... wait... what???


My brain is currently full of fuck.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> HEARDATBEAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because of too much games?


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> HEARDATBEAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not very good. You gotta un-fuck yourself now hahaha!


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 14, 2011)

GTA San Andreas made me to not cower from beating people down with dildos.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

HEARDATBEAT said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! Good thing I learned how to do that from Kingdom Hearts!

*shouts "Heal"*


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> HEARDATBEAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well get ready to shout it  A LOT when you fight Sephiroth!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 14, 2011)

Runescape taught me so much. I was young, and had been playing offline games for years. Runescape taught me what a Noob was. Runescape was the first time I had every "talked" to a stranger. But not only those things, Runescape taught me the names of fishes I had never heard of. It taught me what ores go together to make what metal. I finally learned what anvil is supposed to be used for(I had only known them from Looney Tunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). A lot of other stuff too, but this is getting a little long.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jan 14, 2011)

I learned how to trade hats in Team Fortress 2 now I will never go hungry because of my hat trading business irl.


----------



## Aogu (Jan 14, 2011)

Europa Universalis, The Total War Games, Victoria 2, Battlefield 1942, AoE 1+2

all helped with history a lot.


----------



## Raika (Jan 14, 2011)

Cooking Mama taught me how to crack an egg without screwing up.
...
I am serious, helped a lot during a fund-raising cooking session when we made muffins. :3


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 14, 2011)

Suprised no one said it yet, but games like Freddi Fish and such, learned me a lot when I was a child. I had lot's of games like that, which also had math and spelling stuff in it..

And for the dutch people around my age and older, remember RedCat?
It was a serie of educative games:
Math
Topography 
Spelling
History
English
Biology

All packed in awesome platformish games.

Also, didn't rayman have some games like that?


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 14, 2011)

pokemon thaught me to read english, at the age of 4. I'm very good at english these days, and one of the best in My study year (havo 5 for the dutch people, reading this thread)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 14, 2011)

- A lot of games helped me understand English when I was younger. And they still do, my English improves every time I play games, that's only logic.

- Pokemon helped me think a few steps ahead, same for Fire Emblem. Also Pokemon learned me a bit about nature and that water is good against fire for example and mud too.

- All those FPS games I have played helped me so much with multitasking, thinking strategically and of course pure reactions. Also I learned so much about WW 2 thanks to MoHAA and CoD 1, UO and 2. 
Other recenter FPS games learned me about recent technologies used in the military and the kind of weapons they use there. 

- FIFA has learned me tons about football history and players. Always handy to know on quizzes.

- Age of Empires 2 learned me history, events and people.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 14, 2011)

Running a few massively successful guilds on Ragnarok online helped me learn quite a few leadership and people skills. Not that I really NEED them outside of other vidyagaems, but I have the skills if I ever need them.

MMOs in general made me infinitely more literate. I used to type like a moron, and i'd have likely kept on that track if I didn't want to sound more intelligent when communicating with others in-game.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 14, 2011)

I learnt alot of my early reading skills through Zelda. :3
I'd ask my mother what things would say, and she'd force me to sound out each of the words.


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

FPS's helped me gain the regenerating health skill.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 14, 2011)

Shogun Total War taught me alot about japanese history and helped me pass my finals at school ^^

Also when I was younger I had a few mathgames that helped me alot. 

Counterstrike helped me type faster... mainly to abuse others when i was like 14 lol

a certain web MMO (dark-future) taught me to backstab people... not that i do it but i know how


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2011)

Well games have helped by giving me more words and learn some greek mytholigcal gods and animals(mostly from ff series)


----------



## toguro_max (Jan 14, 2011)

There was a Genesis game called Soleil (it's a _bit_ like Zelda) that there was a puzzle on one room about crossing 3 chickens from one side to another with certain rules to follow, and this test were presented on a job test! Well, i got it right >-p

Also, Phoenix Wright helped me a lot with "thinking outside the box".

And Resident Evil were my co-teacher in english.

Not to mention all those agility, reflexes and strategy babble.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2011)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> And Resident Evil were my co-teacher in english.




So do you talk in clipped sentences and over-emphasize some words? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Oh the horror that was the voice acting in RE1)


----------



## toguro_max (Jan 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> toguro_max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't *know* what you are talking about.

The *teaching* was found near the desk.

There is nothing *here*.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

I have been able to read far above my grade level since I started school thanks to the NES and its lack of voice acting.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 14, 2011)

AC2 and Brotherhood helped with Reneissance Italy in History. It's much more fun to climb up huge monuments that read about them in text books


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 14, 2011)

games in general help me not to kill my self when I was bullied allot.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> games in general help me not to kill my self when I was bullied allot.


Seek counseling.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 14, 2011)

- The Mario RPG's helped improve my English, when I was younger. Back then, I didn't read as much, so gaming served as a substitute.

- Minecraft taught me quite a few things. I didn't know about Obsidian (volcanic glass), before. I did look online about Obsidian, though. I didn't have a clue where leather came from before Minecraft. Now, I know that cowhide can be made into leather.

- Phoenix Wright gave me quite a few legal skills thought most of it only applies to Japan since the Phoenix Wright games are based off the Japanese legal system

- I didn't know about EMP's before COD.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jan 15, 2011)

-Many and many games helped my vocabulary(but not learning games).

-Once, at school I made a story out of a game I played few days ago(but I tweaked it a little).


----------



## Frogman (Jan 15, 2011)

Pokemon gold on the gameboy colour taught me to read


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

the earlier pokemon series taught me hex =)
used to edit everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I forgot it by now ;(


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Jan 15, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Wait! Phoenix Wright once helped me win a legal debate (I shit you not)



Oh wow, that game can be so illogical sometimes


----------



## Jasper07 (Jan 15, 2011)

GTA San Andreas taught me English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





no really it did.


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Jan 15, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> GTA San Andreas taught me English
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That game taught me running accross the streets with a chainsaw.


----------



## BumFace (Jan 15, 2011)

Phoenix Wright taught me to always contradict people with facts and evidence, whilst screaming Objection! Always comes in handy


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, a game has. Actually, it's helping me right now.
Especially TLoZ OoT. It teached me my first word in English. 'Yes' (the owl did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Also runescape. Which teached me my main English knowledge. When I was 8, I was fully able to communicate with English people. And they understood me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AKA I own the ability to talk English.

Also, my reaction speed = now f*cking fast.
Also also, I can push/click buttons EXTREMELY FAST.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 15, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Yes, a game has. Actually, it's helping me right now.
> Especially TLoZ OoT. It teached me my first word in English. 'Yes' (the owl did
> 
> 
> ...


I still can't understand you.

JKJKJK

You wouldn't be able to guess how much times video games have helped me on tests.

(5 bucks U GUESSED RIGHT)


----------



## Depravo (Jan 15, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> GTA San Andreas taught me English
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's surprising as most of the characters in that game don't even speak English.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 15, 2011)

I can say on this thread that games only helped me get into trouble, only to make matters worse when I didn't care about it.


----------



## Law (Jan 15, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YO CRACKA WHATCHU TALKIN BOUT WE GON DO SOME CRACK OR WHUT

OG LOC BITCHES


----------



## Ikki (Jan 15, 2011)

Not specifically, like, in a situation. But they did help me build my English, improve my logic and reasoning skills (Prof. Layton, Phoenix Wright, MONKEY EFFIN ISLAND), my calculating speed with simple additions (Brain Age ftw) and my reaction speed (pretty much every game)


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Deus Ex helped me get more paranoid about the world.. does that count?


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Jan 16, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Deus Ex helped me get more paranoid about the world.. does that count?



Best game ever.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Sgt. Grumbles said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Defo mate


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 16, 2011)

i learned english when studying over in the US
Pokémon games just helped me improve it
Zelda in understanding
and Contra to learn how to kill  'em all


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 16, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> i learned english when studying over in the US
> Pokémon games just helped me improve it
> Zelda in understanding
> *and Contra to learn how to kill  'em all*




It's my pleasure to declare you unofficially American. 


*grins and runs off before he gets kicked*


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 16, 2011)

Games helped me socialize growing up.

I only had one friend at the time, but that was because of our families being good friends.

Then I met Zarkz, and I guess I got less shy. :/


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 16, 2011)

Pokemon yellow helped me learn english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was 7.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 16, 2011)

I learned english by playing the pokemon games since i was 7.
Didn't understand it at first but after a while you see certain words recurring and you start to understand what they mean.
I think I only asked my dad three times what something I didn't understand meant.
My dad works at the american embassy in Brussels and sometimes he brings his friends to our house so that helped too, but it's mostly thanks to pokemon.
At the age of 8-9 I could understand english almost perfectly.

And now I just sleep during english lessons because I know most of it anyway!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 17, 2011)

Video games kept me sane all through the 4 years of High School. I guess that counts.

Oh, and they are my constant companions when I get admitted to long stretches in the hospital. Seriously, playing my GBA with catheters stuck to both hands is challenging.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's well established that without video games I would have gone fucking crackers by now. The ability to escape the endless bullshit of reality by leaping into a fantasy world must not be underestimated. Right now my most effective stress toys are Dead Rising 2 (there's a zombie that looks like my supervisor...I have a lot of fun with that one) and Super Street Fighter IV (I'm starting to learn how to play, will be online when I've improved). The advancements in online gaming are life saving. Nothing beats coming home from a tough day of work, firing up Black Ops and denoobing the map a few times.

Personally I think escaping into a deep and involving story in a decent RPG is just as effective, if not more so, than watching soap operas or whatever people do to escape the horror of their actual lives. In reality I'm a shop assistant at a store full of cunts. With a pad in my hand I'm saving the universe from the evil fuckers du jour.


----------

